# How are you working through getting all the flower furniture items?



## Imaginetheday (Jan 25, 2018)

I just started this, and figured it would be easiest to do one flower type at a time. So, I'm working on yellow tulips. I've settled on one yellow tulip in my flower bed, which I'm cross-pollinating with orange tulips (seem to have the best results with that). I plan to get all the yellow tulip items, then move on from there. It sounds a bit boring, but if I get all the items, then I can feel free to use yellows to cross-pollinate for other colors, without worrying about saving any. 

What's your process? I'm sure somebody out there has a better idea than this.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 25, 2018)

With all due respect, I dont think you are working optimally here. If you intend to get ALL the floral furniture, when you move on to the rarer flowers you'll find that you could have paid for the yellow and white tulip ones three times over with all the excess yellow and white seeds youll get trying to get, say, blacks and blues

Currently I have one of every potted plant and the two topiaries and that's it. Now Im farming a mass of basic flowers to cross pollinate with. Ill probably do so with friends' flowers to generate them friendship powder. Eventually when I have about 500 of each (inventory permitting; I dont know if there's a cap) I'll do a mass-cross-pollinate and see how many seeds of each colour I have then.

I've calculated I need 150 of each flower to get one of each item, minus the potted plants and topiaries, and plus 15 for a duplicate of each fence.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 25, 2018)

So you're saying I should work on other, rarer types first, as that will actually get me the yellow and white seeds that I need. That makes sense, and is a much better way of doing this. 

When you say basic flowers, are you talking about the ones you can buy? Then you'll take those and cross-pollinate, see what you get, and go from there?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 25, 2018)

All of that is exactly what I'm saying, yes.

I have done some of this cross pollination already. My findings are as follows:

You can definitely use the "basic" flowers (the ones you can buy, yes) to get every type of seed, as long as you pollinate with the type of plant you want. So, there isnt a tier system where you have to cross pollinate using a seed which you can only get through cross pollination. Thus you can save all your cross pollinated flowers for flower trade and just "waste" basic ones.

Any cross pollination has a chance of yielding either of the two parents' seeds. So a red + white tulip combo might give you red seeds, or white seeds, but it might also give you pink.

On this subject, some combinations yield better results than just trying for the parents' genus. Using the same example: I found red and white tulips seem to yield pink tulips much more frequently than chucking a load of red and oranges at a pink tulip. So it doesnt always pay to just breed basic ones with what you want to receive.

So this is where Im talking about your efficiency with your yellows: in trying to combine certain colours to yield a rare colour, I ended up with a lot of yellow seeds anyway, when really I was trying for the rarer ones (forget the exact combination).

I currently have a lot more yellow and white tulips, and blue, coral and purple pansies (despite the latter being very rare it would seem) than I do other flowers and seeds. I imagine most of these came from me trying for certain flowers and receiving them instead.

Cross pollinate a red or yellow pansy with a blue one to get a red-blue or yellow-blue pansy respectively, as well as having a chance of getting basic blue ones.

When you cross pollinate using basic flowers only, youll receive roughly half as many of them back as that type of plant. So say I cross pollinate with 10 red tulips, I seem to average about 5 reds back. I say this so you dont spend all your bells on seeds: remember youll get half as many back to try again with.

Thats all I know. I intend to do some research into which combinations yield best results when the time comes. Again, for example, its better to do red + white for pink than it is red + pink. I dont know all the optimum combinations though.


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 25, 2018)

What a great topic.  Lots of good info here.  I was not planning on bothering with the flower items but after reading these tips I just might think about it.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 25, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> What a great topic.  Lots of good info here.  I was not planning on bothering with the flower items but after reading these tips I just might think about it.



I dont know if its definitely the most optimum way of doing things but it's certainly more efficient than the way first proposed. There may be someone far more clever than me who could figure out the best probability of turning red and oranges into yellow and then using them to make black and blues, for example... but this is how Im going to try and do it anyway.

Once I decided to go for 20 of each flower it took me about 5 days. So, for someone with no furniture yet, presuming similar success rates, growing as many flowers as possible... 40-50 days... ish? Month and a half.


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 25, 2018)

Really liking this thread. I'm working on getting the flower items now too, so this advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## arbra (Jan 25, 2018)

Either way, it is going to take some time and heartbreak no matter what method you use.


----------



## Deathamabob (Jan 26, 2018)

I ended up calculating it all out in a spreadsheet and keeping track of the number of flowers I should retain after each set of crossing. Once I finished, I summed up all the purchasable flowers I'll need (plus some wiggle room). It might not be perfectly optimal (I didn't want to mess with creating pures if it required testing), but it's a clear step-by-step and puts the seeds in an order I can deal with too (#inventorygoals).


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jan 26, 2018)

Really appreciate this thread.
Considering I'm clueless when it comes to flowers. ~


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 26, 2018)

I started much like you Imagine. I would like all of the flower items, and my first thought and approach was go for the basic seeds you can buy first. I must have grown 200+ of each of the basic flowers you can buy from Lloid. I did end up getting every single thing I could for the basic seeds, including three topiaries. I had planned on doing a mass cross pollination and logging the results, unfortunately, it wasn't until after I had grown/cross pollinated a ton that I came across the following tutorials from a gardening thread on this forum: 

Tulip Theory & Tutorial

Pansy Theory & Tutorial

This theory goes into the genetics of the flowers, and how your odds of getting certain colors with increase if you cross pollinate the right hybrid with the right flower. Unfortunately, because I hadn't kept track of anything I was doing and because I cross pollinated with my friend's flowers quite a bit, I had no way of guessing the genes of the flowers/seeds I had in stock. 

Ultimately, I decided to cross pollinate all of my basic seeds and get as many hybrids as I could to get as much furniture as possible then wipe the slate clean. All of that happened right before the Rover Event, so I only just got started on my path to testing the theory above for myself (I will have red/yellow pansies to work with in a few hours). 

As for my furniture, while I don't think the method I used at the beginning was efficient by any means, I am happy I was able to get all of the basic pieces. I also managed to grab a handful of rare potted flowers, and a few extra rare items. I would like to get all of the potted flowers first, followed by the bears. After that I may try to finish off all of the shirts first because I will be closer to getting every single clothing items than every single furniture item. My only gripe with trying to acquire all of the flower furniture is not knowing at a glance (like the other items) which of the flower trade items I already own. I have to pop into my catalog to double check what I already have. 

Good luck with collecting all of the flower furniture everyone!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks for the links! I will check them out.  Looking into the theory sounds interesting and fun.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 27, 2018)

I honestly think a lot of the designs aren't very pretty, a lot of them the background color it pretty clashy IMO. The only set I really want it the Orange Pansy set. So I've been trying to work on growing a ton of them, while still leaving a plot of the rarer flowers for pollinating, so I can make the furniture pieces. =D


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 27, 2018)

Those articles are excellent Mopy! Even if they arent 100% accurate I'll bet they're closer than anyone else has come up with. It also confirms what I thought would be the case: my method isn't optimal. But I think Im half way there. Especially with pansies. Even though their genes seem harder to get your head around, breeding all colours actually seems simpler.

I'd like to break it down a bit, just for my own purposes if anything... Then if someone smarter than me wants to confirm if Im right that would be even better. Ill do pansies first because I think I've got that... Ill do tulips later today when Ive woke up a bit.

Step 1: grow loads of bought reds and yellows.
Step 2: plant a red and use reds on it for whites. Use yellows on it for oranges.
Step 3: plant a yellow and use yellows on it until you make a coral.
Step 4: plant this coral. Then keep using yellows on the yellow to make a few more corals. Or keep going to get the corals you need.
Step 5: use these corals on the coral until you get a blue. Plant this blue.
Step 6: use bought reds and yellows on this blue to get the best chance for purples and blue-hybrids.

Pretty sure that sums the latter article up. What does everyone think?

Edit: So, tulips is a bit more complicated than step-by-step. Ill break it down by colour. What I can say is this: rule zero. Stop growing reds! Youre going to need a tonne of oranges, and hardly any reds.

Blues and whites: 
Start with no orange or white flowers or seeds in inventory. Grow a load of bought oranges. Find someone with a blue (reliably growing a blue from scratch is a pain. Hopefully you have one by now. If you do, grow it and use it). Throw all the bought oranges at the blue. Youll get oranges and whites back. Now grow all of these. Find another blue. Throw all of these whites and oranges at it. 50% will be blue!

The good thing here is that any whites and oranges you get from the second time round ALSO have a 50% chance of being blue. Thus you can keep growing and cross pollinating with diminishing returns until youve effectively turned all the oranges you bought originally into blues.

Oh, and to get a 50% rate on whites stick to bought oranges. Dont use second gen seeds. Youre much more likely to make blues than whites in that case.

Pink:
My example was right! There is a reason why I had a better hit rate with reds and whites! Hybrids!

So. The next three colours are tough to get right but once you have a pure version of it planted in your garden, throwing bought oranges at it will give you a 50% chance of the child being the same as the planted parent!

You need to breed some reds with some oranges. Some of these will be pink. Grow these pinks. Plant one and breed all the pinks with it. Now here's the problem. Only a certain percentage of the resulting pinks will be what you want. And it's impossible to tell. Plant this new generation of pink seeds and then put oranges into them. If you find one tends to give you pink seeds back at a rate of 50%, this is the one you want. Pull the rest. Keep this one: it's precious. Continually putting oranges into it gives you the best chance for pinks.

Black:
Same method as pink, but a bit easier to start off with. Take a load of oranges and cross breed them. Any whites you get are perfect. Cross breed these whites with each other to give some blacks. Take these blacks and cross breed them with each other. Now take these second generation blacks and experiment with them. Again, find one that gives out blacks when you put oranges in half the time.

Alternatively for blacks skip the last steps and just cross breed the whites you breed from two oranges with each other. According to the article they should be black at 42.5%. Less than half obviously, but still tolerable for some perhaps.

Purple:
Now you can efficiently grow pinks and blacks it's time for purple. Get some pinks and blacks grown. They dont have to be second generation (ie. A black bred with a black to male a black, they can just be the blacks you got by cross breeding oranges with your pure black). Now take these and throw them into the opposite colour. Pink + black = purple sometimes.

Now the hard part. Take these purples, grow one, and throw the rest into it. Now take THESE second generation purples and experiment, just as before. Eventually you should have a purple which gives out purples 50% of the time when you cross it with an orange.

So, obviously, it'll be a bit difficult to get set up for pinks, blacks and purples. But once you have one of each of those genetically superior ones planted in your garden, hammer the bought oranges into them and half of what you get back will be the colour you want!

Yellow:
Leave this until last. Youll probably have enough by the time you have everything else. Buy a few reds. Cross pollinate them with each other until you get a yellow. Plant this yellow. Now use bought oranges on it. 100% of them will be yellow!

Bringing it all together, ultimately your garden will have a pink, black and purple tulip in it and a blue pansy. It'll also have a coral pansy in it until you have all the corals you need, and a blue tulip until you have all the blues you need.

I hope this helps people out, and if anyone wants to fact-check me, or can think of a more optimum way to get any of them then by all means point any errors out!

Edit 2: actually the biggest gap I can see is that all methods rely on using bought seeds. Any seeds generated by cross pollination for the basic plants are effectively useless and may as well be sold, if you follow what I said to the letter... I havnt worked out all the recessive genes these could have, and whether they would be worth growing and cross breeding again. My current thinking is it's worth taking the 50% bell hit to ensure there arent any wildcards thrown into the mix. (The seeds in question sell at 40 and buy at 80. So selling anything generated costs bells, but guarantees the correct genes will be used).


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 27, 2018)

SierraSigma said:


> Those articles are excellent Mopy! Even if they arent 100% accurate I'll bet they're closer than anyone else has come up with. It also confirms what I thought would be the case: my method isn't optimal. But I think Im half way there. Especially with pansies. Even though their genes seem harder to get your head around, breeding all colours actually seems simpler.
> 
> I'd like to break it down a bit, just for my own purposes if anything... Then if someone smarter than me wants to confirm if Im right that would be even better. Ill do pansies first because I think I've got that... Ill do tulips later today when Ive woke up a bit.
> 
> ...



Holy cow! Dang! You are amazing!!


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 27, 2018)

Imaginetheday said:


> Holy cow! Dang! You are amazing!!



Not that great... I've been unable to get onto the forum all day but I used that time to get my head round it more... the pansy stuff in particular, while technically correct, is still completely sub-optimal.

The tulip stuff I wrote was quite a bit better...

The basic idea is that for most colours of both breeds the thing to do is breed a single special flower that you are certain has two matching genes of the colour you want, then breed shop-bought ones with it for (usually) a 50% chance of the seed you want. In most cases, this is as optimal as it gets.

Working on a list of ways to make pure pansies. Then I'll look at the tulips again. The only things I am certain of are my blue and yellow tulip stuff.

I'm also certain of what I said about growing orange tulips. Though reds arent as useless as I first thought... But in most cases reds are equal or worse. So stick to oranges. ALSO. Dont grown yellow pansies. Grow reds. Same reason.

And the bad news is, if youre pretty serious about this, you're going to have to sell most of your seeds and flowers, unless youre certain your basic flowers all came from Lloyd seeds. Or cash them for furniture... Personally, I want to do all the trading at once, right at the end. But if that doesnt matter to you Id cash the lot before you start and start from a clean slate, like Mopy said.



Edit: Guide to making pure breed flowers from scratch

For Yellow Tulips
Why you need this one is beyond me. You'll make loads of Yellows getting the others. But good news is, breed Lloid Oranges with a pure yellow for a 100%(!!!) chance of yellow seeds resulting.
1. Lloid Red x Lloid Red, Yellow seeds are pure.

For Pink Tulips:
1. Mix Lloid Red + Any Pink
2. Plant resulting Yellow seeds
3. Test Yellow Flower with Lloid Orange
4. If they don't give Pink seeds: pick and sell
5. The ones that give Pink seeds: Pick all but one Yellow
6. Mix picked Yellow + remaining Yellow 
7. Any resulting Pink is pure

For Black Tulips:
1. Breed Lloid Orange with Lloid Oranges to get Blacks
2. Breed Black with Blue until you get a Black back. This will be Black/Blue
3. Mix Lloid Red + Black/Blue
4. Plant Reds and Yellows
5. Test Red & Yellow Flowers with Lloid Orange
6. If they don't give Black seeds: pick and sell
7. The ones that give Black seeds: Pick all but one of each Red & Yellow
8. Mix picked Reds + Yellows, using remaining Yellow & Red
9. Any resulting Black is pure 

For Purple Tulips: 
1. Mix Lloid Red + Any Purple
2. Plant resulting Red & Yellow seeds
3. Test Red & Yellow Flowers with Lloid Orange
4. If they don't give Purple seeds: pick and sell
5. The ones that give Purple seeds: Pick all but one of each Red & Yellow
6. Mix picked Reds + Yellows, using remaining Yellow & Red
7. Any resulting Purple is pure

For White & Blue Tulips:
Ugh. I'm not doing these ones. Not from scratch. All blues are pure. Breed Lloid oranges with a friends' Blue and all the resulting Oranges and Whites with another Blue. There's your blues. Once you've done with blues, breed more Lloid Oranges with Blue. Best odds on getting Whites.

For Red and Blue Pansies:
I've not done this one yet. Maybe won't at all. Getting a pure is easy. Getting a few Red-Blues without a pure, from scratch, is a pain.
1. Red-Blue x Red-Blue, Blue seeds are pure Blue/Blue, Red seeds are pure Red/Red

For Coral Pansies:
1. Lloid Yellow x Lloid Yellow for Coral / White
2. Lloid Red x Coral / White
3. Plant the Red seeds (they are Red/Coral or Red/White) 
4. Test them with Lloid Red, if they give Coral, keep, if they give White, dispose 
5. Breed Red/Coral x Red/Coral, Coral seeds are pure Coral/Coral 

For Purple Pansies:
1. Lloid Red x Purple 
2. Plant the Red seeds (they are Red/Purple or Red/White) 
3. Test them with Lloid Red, if they give Purple, keep, if they give White, dispose 
4. Breed Red/Purple x Red/Purple, Purple seeds are pure Purple/Purple 

For White Pansies:
1. Lloid Red x Lloid Red, White seeds are pure White/White (White Pansies are always pure)



For the following purebreeds, breed with Lloid Oranges for Tulips and Lloid Red for Pansies to have the best chance of farming the colour of the purebreed:

Pink Tulips
Black Tulips
Purple Tulips

Coral Pansies
Purple Pansies
White Pansies

For Orange Pansies use a pure Red and breed Lloid Yellows
For Yellow-Blue use a pure Blue and breed Lloid Yellows
For Red-Blue use a pure Blue and breed Lloid Reds. The problem here is there is a 30% chance of it mutating into a purple (with a white recessive so it isn't pure). There's no avoiding it I think.

During the process of making Blue-hybrids, you'll generate Blues every time the seed inherits the white gene from the Lloid flower instead of the one you wanted.

For Yellow, White and Blue Tulips use the method above.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 28, 2018)

One thing I'm trying to understand about pansies...

Are red-blue pansies about red-blue genetically? Same with yellow-blue. Also are orange always red-yellow genetically? I have bred a few of these and am wondering if they are safe to keep.

I'm currently going through the seeds I already bought, seeing if I can get enough hybrids to get some furniture. I'm not buying anymore seeds, so once I've done what I can, I'm going to delete it all and start from scratch.  I plan to go through the reddit directions and see if I come up with the same/similar plan to yours, but yours has definitely helped me see it clearer.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 28, 2018)

I am really only trying for one of the teddy bears and the purple pansy plant. I have been getting white pansies from using yellow pansies on a white pansy plant. Yellow seemed to be working more often than red was for me. I haven't found a good way to get purple pansies yet. Using red on a purple pansy only sometimes works for me.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 28, 2018)

You are correct Imaginetheday. You can be certain of the genetics of blue tulips, white pansies, orange pansies, red-blue pansies and yellow-blue pansies. No need to sell their seeds nor any plants you have harvested already.

Also, interestingly, I think anyway, things would be a bit easier if playing in the original Japanese. Apparently in Japanese orange pansies are called "red-yellow" pansies and coral pansies are called "orange".

My plan currently is to get a pure pink, black and purple tulip, and a pure blue, coral and purple pansy. Once that's done, all the seed-selling part will be over I think, and then I can just keep chucking bought seeds into them in order to generate the seeds I need of those colours. The others will then follow, but shouldnt produce as much waste.

TykiButterfly, unfortunately you've picked one of the toughest ones to breed. Purple pansies have a failure rate of 20% according to the article we're referencing.

Yellow pansies you bought, plus a white will never make a purple, if thats what you're saying you're doing.

Sometimes you'll get a purple if you breed reds, blues and red-blues, but the mutation rate is very low.

Yellow pansies have a slightly higher chance of passing on their yellow gene, which you dont want if youre aiming for purple. Yellow bought pansies would work bred with a purple, but youd have slightly more success with reds.

For farming purple pansies, the best way is to breed yourself a purebred purple and use bought reds on it.

If you dont want to do that, stick to breeding reds with any random purple. It has a theoretically 50% chance of being pure anyway. But youll also get whites as well as purples that way.

Edit: while trying to breed any old black tulip as my first step to getting a pure black, I found these results:

Lloid Orange + Lloid Orange to make a white seed (pure white).
Then 100 Lloid Oranges with this white:

54 orange, 24 white, 13 black.

The orange seeds are the same as Lloid seeds (Orange / White). So I dont have to sell them.

The White seeds are all pure.

The black seeds are mutate white seeds.

So, the odds on getting orange seem about right (50%). And the odds on failing actually went in my favour (should be 10% but only 9 failed. Hurray). Sadly the main thing I wanted to happen (mutation of whites into blacks) didnt go my way. Should have been 70% but only hit about 35%.

Edit 2: Well, I did it. I got a pure-bred black tulip. It took about 120 Lloid oranges though, and by the end I only had six attempts at crossbreeding reds and yellows with recessive black genes to get one... but I did it.

Imagine Ill probably pick it by accident before I get to use it like...


----------

